# Saskatchewan Mule Deer



## mikeo2 (Dec 17, 2005)

Well my buddy is new to the Lloydminster area and he drew a Mulie buck tag for the Saskatchewan side. So I told him I would take him out and get him a big one (never dreaming that we would). We were just looking for a decent buck because the saskatchewan season ends on november 12 and we were out on the 11th. Well long story short about 45 minutes into our hunt this buck comes up out of a coulee bottom about 200 hundred yards away and I immediately tell him theres his buck. I hadn't got a good look at him because he was going away from us. My buddy jammed a shell into his rifle and I told him to hang on so I could get a better look at him. I grunted and the buck turned his head and I could see he had deep forks and knew right away he was a shooter. The first shot my buddy hit him in the butt and I saw this so I told him to keep shooting. He missed his second shot and then on third he dropped him with a shot to the neck. I knew it was a good buck and my buddy was extremely happy. When we were gutting him we had a coyote come out of the bush about 100 yards away and stood there broadside, so my buddy takes a poke at him and wouldn't yah know it, he misses the coyote standing broadside. When we got home we green scored this buck at just over195 gross and 189net. Definetely a great buck. Sorry bout the tongue sticking out, we didn't realize it was until we got him into the truck and were on our way home, oh well.

As for my year, I didn't see any whitetails that met my standards, quite a few in the 130 to 140 range, and one absolute hawg that would score 180, but it was 20 min before legal time, and by the time it was legal to shoot, he was gone. oh well, I guess I will just have to shoot lots of coyotes to make up for it.


----------



## fishunt (Jan 24, 2004)

congrat nice buck :beer:


----------



## sierra03 (Jan 27, 2005)

Holy crap man thats a nice buck. in the 2nd pic he looks like he is having a wet dream! Thanks for sharing, and welcome. By the way it looks kind of dark, and you havent tagged him, nor have you gutted him?? maybe you can hunt at night in your neck of the woods. Is he getting a head mount?


----------



## mikeo2 (Dec 17, 2005)

> in the 2nd pic he looks like he is having a wet dream


I never thought of that, he probably is. This guy also has a typical whitetail from 2 years ago that scores 173, and he is only 22 years old. I like to think I was the reason for getting the big Mulie, after all I was kind of playing guide for him.


----------



## mikeo2 (Dec 17, 2005)

He still doesn't know if he is going to get it mounte, I doubt he will, he never got his 173 typical whitetail mounted. If it was me, he would have been at the taxidermist the very next day. As for the darkness, yah it does look dark, but thats because it was about 20 mins, into the hunt in the morning and we were in the bottom of a coulee. No we hadn't tagged him or even gutted him yet, because as soon as we got up to him there were a couple high fives and a few pics, then we got to business. The top pic is with my buddies camera, which had a flash, and the bottom is with my digital, which for some reason doesn't have a flash, so the bottom pic shows how light it actually was.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Thats a really nice mulie, cant pass up deer like that. :wink: :beer:


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

Nice buck/story! :wink:


----------

